# Optical Coherence Tomography (OCT)



## skildare (Jun 21, 2011)

Our cardiologist recently began using this in place of IVUS during caths.  I have not been able to find any guidance on OCT not related to ophthalmology. Doc states it is similar to IVUS but I'm not sure if it is close enough to use 92978.  The ICD-9 procedure code 38.24 crosses to 92978/92978/93799.  I'm leaning towards the unlisted code but would like to avoid that if possible.  Does anyone have experience billing this with cardiac caths?


----------



## rpcarrillo (Jun 23, 2011)

We are employing the unlisted code when OCT is used in a coronary artery setting. No code exists at the moment, so there is no other option.


----------



## skildare (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

